# Microsoft Word states "Microsoft Office Word Has Stopped Working"



## ty1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Microsoft Word states "Microsoft Office Word Has Stopped Working" after I close any word document, newly created or old word documents. Functionality of Word appears to be fine, I'm just tired of it crashing everytime I close it. Please HELP! 

I am using Windows Vista, Service Pack 2 and Microsoft office 2007. The funny thing is, that when you are logged in to the other profile that we have created on our computer, Microsoft Word seems to work perfectly fine. The followiing is the exact "problem signature":
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	WINWORD.EXE
Application Version:	12.0.6541.5000
Application Timestamp:	4c38f4a9
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_7ea6
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6002.18005
Fault Module Timestamp:	49e03821
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000afaf8
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	7ea6
Additional Information 2:	ac730771d80f73e85b4b32dbb839afea
Additional Information 3:	dd03
Additional Information 4:	741335d7d979867fc01d44e6acd4ebee

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

If you can explain the solution in the most simple terms possible, it would help a lot. Thank you in advance.

--Ty


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Ty1, 

Try this registry tweaks. Hope it works for you. 

Close Word

Goto start>> Run>> type regedit.exe

locate the below path mentioned. 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word

Find the "Data" folder and rename it to "Old-Data"

Restart Word 

That's it.


----------



## ty1 (Sep 3, 2010)

pcs365_13,

Thank you very much for your reply. This problem has been driving me nuts.

I actually tried some things that matched your directions on other posts on this website. Unfortunately, I followed your directions to the "T" and I am still having a problem. It says "Microsoft Office Word has stopped working" / (Then two Options) 1. Check online for a solution and close the program [OR] 2. Close the program. Luckily I'm not losing any information or any changes that I make to the Word document. Also strangely, after I follow your directions, (after renaming the "Data" folder), then open and close a word document, I get the "crash" message, then when I go back to regedit.exe, there is a newly created "Data" folder along with the one that I renamed. I even tried to delete the "Data" folder and when I go back in to regedit.exe, there is a newly created one. Any ideas on what is causing it to recreate itself?

Thanks again for your time and patience.

--Ty


----------



## ty1 (Sep 3, 2010)

pcs365_13,

I've also attempted to use Word in "safe mode" and it seems to fix the problem for only the first instance. The second time I try to close any Word document after that, the error comes back. Is there a way to have Word open in "safe mode" all the time. If so, does using Word in "safe mode" cause any functionality problems?

--Ty


----------



## ty1 (Sep 3, 2010)

pcs365_13,

Someone mentioned to me something about "add-ins". I looked a little deeper into my computer and discovered that there was an "add-in" within Word that was linked to some kind of software relating to my "Palm Pilot" handheld device. I removed that software and all of my problems went away. Thanks again for taking the time to reply to my question.

--Ty


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hey ty1, 

Good to know that your problem is fixed. 

In "regedit.exe", told you to rename the "data" folder that it might create the default one. Sometimes some settings would have been updated that might cause error. Hence, informed you to rename the folder. 

Well, thanks for updating. 

Regards,
pcs


----------

